# Cause for Concern



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ever since my new neighbors moved in a month ago, twice I found my boys bringing cooked chicken bones in from the yard. I've lived here 7 years and this never happened before. I have a stockade fence so don't think it's an animal doing it. My dogs aren't barkers but they will run outside and bark if a dog is walking by. The weird thing is Scudder was at vet for stomach upset last month, Fred was in ER for throwing up blood and bloody diarrhea last month and Bella screamed from stomach upset last month. ll 3 were throwing up last month on a weekly basis. The neighbor on the other side, told me all 4 of her dogs are throwing up. One even came in from the yard with hives. They can't figure out what caused it or the throwing up. Anyway, I ask my neighbor if they were throwing chicken bones over my fence. She denied it. I told her to keep and eye out and I would look into security cameras. So now I have my deck gated off, bought artificial grass and am getting estimates for a security cameras. Am I crazy?!!! My poor dogs are confined to the deck

BTW. The people that moved in are not the kind of neighbors you want......


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is just awful Linda. I don't think you are crazy to be concerned, especially with the dogs on the other side getting sick too. I hope you can resolve the situation with your neighbor so your dogs are safe in their own yard again.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

The security cameras are definitely a good idea. Sorry this is happening,


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG Security cameras for sure!! If I ever found out somebody was throwing chicken bones into my yard I would be livid and report them to the authorities. What the hell is wrong with people!! Makes me so made just to think of it!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow. I hope you get to the bottom of this it definitely sounds concerning!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. This is so upsetting especially since fred was rushed to ER last month. I assumed it was from the medicine he was on but who knows. The doc couldn't tell me for sure what caused it......I am happy the security company will be here tomorrow am.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My place will be like Fort Knox when I am done with it


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Something is definitely wrong if seven dogs throwing up at the same time. Good idea to get security cameras...


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm shocked to hear what you and your furbabies are going through; what a scary situation. You're such a great Hav mama so I'm sure you'll figure out root cause. Good luck Linda.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear this is happening Linda. I am sure you'll take care of this situation.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hideous situation, Linda, I'm so sorry. I don't think you are being remotely over the top to install security cameras, what a nightmare. Keep us posted, meantime I do hope all dogs concerned are better?


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

How awful that this is something you have to worry about. I do not think you are being over the top either. I hope either you find out what is going on through the security cameras or the neighbors (if they are doing something that is causing this) stop immediately since they'll be caught on camera!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah look into it. I had a neighbour years ago throw a chunk of chicken into my back yard that Molly found before I did. Watch for tracks in your neighbours back yard in the snow if possible. But watch the dogs when they are out there too. :frusty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys My dogs are fine now. The neighbor said her dogs are OFF. I met with a security guy today and it seems doable. I have 2 more quotes coming but I am definitely getting the cameras. It will also be a huge deterrent. 

Good call about the snow Dave. We don't have any yet but I will keep an eye out for foot prints. I also have a call into my vet asking if Fred could have been poisoned when I had to rush him to ER


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

The cameras are a good idea in general. Then if something happens, it is not about you versus them, it is about what the camera found. My neighbors have them. We've thought about getting them too, but I havent had time to look into it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had 3 companies come out and look at the job. I am just waiting for the quotes. I also got a quote from a guy who didn't even see my house. It seems like the IP cameras are the way to go.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ever since my new neighbors moved in a month ago, twice I found my boys bringing cooked chicken bones in from the yard. I've lived here 7 years and this never happened before. I have a stockade fence so don't think it's an animal doing it. My dogs aren't barkers but they will run outside and bark if a dog is walking by. The weird thing is Scudder was at vet for stomach upset last month, Fred was in ER for throwing up blood and bloody diarrhea last month and Bella screamed from stomach upset last month. ll 3 were throwing up last month on a weekly basis. The neighbor on the other side, told me all 4 of her dogs are throwing up. One even came in from the yard with hives. They can't figure out what caused it or the throwing up. Anyway, I ask my neighbor if they were throwing chicken bones over my fence. She denied it. I told her to keep and eye out and I would look into security cameras. So now I have my deck gated off, bought artificial grass and am getting estimates for a security cameras. Am I crazy?!!! My poor dogs are confined to the deck

BTW. The people that moved in are not the kind of neighbors you want......
So the new neighbor is in the middle of you guys? That is very suspicious and scary. I'm sorry you have to limit where your family can go to be safe.  Did your vet think Fred could have been poisoned?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They never called me back.....I guess that's a no??? 

Will get last quote tonight and hope cameras are up soon!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I hate to read this. Hopefully, it will turn out NOT to be a situation that involves your neighbors, just a coincidence. I'm sorry you and your dogs are going through this.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Found this in my yard right on the edge of my fence next to bad neighbors house. This is a piece of bread with melted cheese and some white powdery stuff on top. It appears to be ripped, no bite marks. The dogs want it in the worst way. I can't image how this got in my yard......I am labeling it, dating it and freezing it. If I catch them throwing stuff over my fence, I can get it tested down the road.

I have a four camera HD system being installed this weekend. Fingers crossed no rain!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boy, Linda. How scary.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah it is. The guy who lives there has a dog. Yesterday I saw him literally forcefully dragging his dog by her neck. He's not a nice person. I don't even look at him or say hello. I hate people who hurt innocent animals. I'm afraid to call the cops because he looks like the type who could kill..... No joke. He is pure evil.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Linda,

I just read this thread. You are so right to be concerned. On the optimistic side, it is possible that a bird dropped the bread in your yard. With the added evidence of the cooked chicken bones, I would not conclude that birds were the culprits.

Be careful, please. This neighbor sounds like bad news.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> Yeah it is. The guy who lives there has a dog. Yesterday I saw him literally forcefully dragging his dog by her neck. He's not a nice person. I don't even look at him or say hello. I hate people who hurt innocent animals. I'm afraid to call the cops because he looks like the type who could kill..... No joke. He is pure evil.


That is terrible and how scary. I know you will at least have some relief when those cameras are up so that you have some proof if he is doing something and maybe it will deter him from doing so in the future once he sees those cameras up.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry, Linda, for all you are going through with the "neighbor from hell". I certainly wouldn't mess with him. He definitely sounds like trouble!

Hope the cameras get to the bottom of this. Such a bad and scary situation. I would be freaked out for sure. Best of luck with your surveillance.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am being super protective now. I could almost understand if my guys barked a lot but they rarely do! 

I noticed their unfinished basement light is always on. I think that's where this poor dog stays


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That is very scary! I think I would go ahead and have the bread tested. I am so sorry you have to go through this terrible situation. I think I would hide the cameras.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Avoid this guy at all costs and dont in any circumstances have any direct contact with him. If you have community policing one option is to contact them and explain that you have noticed unusual items in your yard, but make sure you do not mention where you think they might be coming from, let them figure that out. You dont want to get into any confrontation with someone like this. My sister complained to her landlord once when she was renting an apt in college about a neighbor playing loud music and the guy smashed out her car windows.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Also a neighbor poisoned my mom's dog when she was little. It also happened to my neighbors college roommate's dog.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow.....people suck.....

Tonight I came home to a mussel shell in my yard. I think they are just trying to make me mad now. I don't know that it would harm my dogs.

I live in a clean neighborhood and have a stockade fence. I don't understand how this is possible for an animal to do this......Some people still think it could be squirrels. I hope so. Here is a picture of my yard. I don't think the food blew or rolled in.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Who are these people? Are they psychotic?
Also: did you get to talk with other neighbors, asking around?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been texting the person on the other side of them and the neighbor across the street. Hopefully, the cameras will put a stop to this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not sure squirrels would have any interest in chicken or mussels, but raccoons certainly would, and they can easily scale a stockade fence. I wonder if your neighbors have a "compost pile" where theya re throwing things that are attracting wildlife. If their dogs are outside (especially unsupervised) more than yours, it could be that raccoons snatch things from their garbage heap and retreat to the safety of your yard to eat in peace.

While it's not a problem for us, because it's way up in the woods, we find TONS of corn cobs in our woods every summer. THe animals (I suspect deer and raccoons) grab them in the farm fields behind us, then hop the large stone wall between the farm and us to eat in the safer, quieter woods on our property.

In any case, your security cameras should catch the culprits, whether two or four legged!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful back yard, BTW!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Beautiful back yard, BTW!!!


I agree. It's gorgeous!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, I hope that's the case...I lived here 7 years and the only things I've seen are a couple hawks, 1-2 deer, squirrels, bunnies, mice and groundhogs. I've smelled a skunk or two. 

It would be great to be able to let the pups in the backyard again. For now, they are forced to do their business on the deck unless I am there to escort them to the yard. 

I spoke to the guy who owns the home they are renting today and it appears they are breaking their lease in more ways than one. I hope they get kicked out.....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the complement! The yard was a huge selling point when I bought the house I felt it was perfect for my 3 amigos.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> I felt it was perfect for my 3 amigos.


MI TRES AMIGOS! Now you are speaking my language, ja, ja, ja! :biggrin1: Your backyard is a place big enough I could like to RLH!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Now we wait...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck Linda. I hope you can find out what is going on. The cameras should do the trick.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks. Even if it turns out to be nothing, I'm happy to have home security


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope you are now able to solve the mystery! Looks like you have everything covered.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Good luck! I really hope it is raccoons. Humans are so much harder to deal with. I agree that you don't want to directly confront your neighbors.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I think you can also let the owners of the house know that you are having issues with the renters and are documenting your concerns and that you will hold the owners responsible for any damage or harm that comes due to the renters. You can say this in a nice way but it is worth saying...


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

How did you ever make out with your neighbors? Were your cameras able to detect any strange activity?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for asking. It's been quite a stressful situation. Even after I got the cameras, it became a game for them. I was finding food daily. It stopped for a few weeks and then it started up again. Just last week I had to call the police. I found a chicken bone every single day for 4 days straight!!! I showed him all the food and where I found it. The cop said, it's not an animal, it is definitely your neighbors. He didn't accuse them but did have a talk with them. Since he went over 5 days ago, I haven't found any food in the yard. I had to take down the gazebo because of high winds and snow but came up with another solution. I have a pen with garden netting on top. Its a shame that pups can't use the yard but I'm working with the landlord of the house to try to get them out of there. He is aware of the problem. I even found a chicken wing placed on my 4x4 fence post!! To catch every angle of their house, I would need more cameras. Its hard to catch them because unless I am willing to look back at hours and hours of footage at real time, I can't catch them. It is so easy to miss stuff when I speed up. Hopefully at the worst case, they will be out once the lease is up in Nov......Here is were my pups have to potty now. Here is a picture of what they used to have


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Very sorry you have to go through this terrible situation... Hopefully they will move before Nov.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That stinks, Linda! At least, with the days getting longer, they'll be able to play in the yard when you're home from work!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hopefully you'll be rid of this *******. Can't believe what some people do. :frusty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. It's been super stressful. I check the yard with a fine tooth comb but sometimes I miss a bone or two. They find it so fast. My garden has river rocks which makes it super hard to see the bones. Lately the yard is pretty much off limits. Once in awhile, I will take them out to potty but I am standing right over them like a hawk. They do get nice walks and hikes though.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I always think there will be a special place in He** for people that are cruel to animals. I just cannot wrap my head around it. What kind of upbringing does a person have to make them think hurting an innocent creature is ok.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

How very sad that you and your doggies have to live with those conditions, especially in your own home!! Your deck and lawn are beautiful . Is it possible to set up some sort of temporary fence At the end of your deck? This way the dogs could at least go down the steps by themselves (with your supervision), and right into an enclosed area? But, of course, who's to say your neighbors wouldn't taint that area, too. They sound like they are nuts!! I hope it resolves itself soon for you.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I just cannot believe that people would do this. Obviously, they think it's fun to torment animals and their owners. Sorry, Linda.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Linda, really sorry to hear about all this.

I think you should bluff your neighbors. Tell you have multiple video clips of them placing food in your yard to hurt your dogs. and since you have spoken to the landlord, he can be charged as an accessory. I believe animal cruelty is a misdemeanor, penal code 597 with possible incarceration and fines up to $20,000.

https://www.animallaw.info/statutes/us/california

Tell them to move out, or they will here from your attorney in 30 days.

if you have a way to upload the footage, I'm on spring break this week, and I will happily find the video footage you need.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Linda, I am so sorry that you are still going through this. I was hoping you had resolved this. What a terrible way to live! My thoughts are with you and your dogs.


----------



## Carma (Mar 10, 2015)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks for asking. It's been quite a stressful situation. Even after I got the cameras, it became a game for them. I was finding food daily. It stopped for a few weeks and then it started up again. Just last week I had to call the police. I found a chicken bone every single day for 4 days straight!!! I showed him all the food and where I found it. The cop said, it's not an animal, it is definitely your neighbors. He didn't accuse them but did have a talk with them. Since he went over 5 days ago, I haven't found any food in the yard. I had to take down the gazebo because of high winds and snow but came up with another solution. I have a pen with garden netting on top. Its a shame that pups can't use the yard but I'm working with the landlord of the house to try to get them out of there. He is aware of the problem. I even found a chicken wing placed on my 4x4 fence post!! To catch every angle of their house, I would need more cameras. Its hard to catch them because unless I am willing to look back at hours and hours of footage at real time, I can't catch them. It is so easy to miss stuff when I speed up. Hopefully at the worst case, they will be out once the lease is up in Nov......Here is were my pups have to potty now. Here is a picture of what they used to have


 I'm wondering if their is anything out their like a motion detector that would blast loud music and flashing lights something that really surprise the little brats. I think its the kids. Its just my gut feeling.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your support! 

I don't think it's the kids because they are never ever outside. They sit and watch tv ALL day....
I tried gating off my deck to give the pups more room but then they were throwing the food directly on my deck!
It's day 7 without any bones. I am hoping the cops scared them enough. I think they do illegal things, so they probably don't want me to the call cops again. I think they try to do drugs under the radar!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, I just read all this and am so distressed for you! What a terrible weight you are coping with, the constant threat of what the neighbors are doing and might do in the future. November is way to far off in the distance, way too long to deal with them. I hope that they can be evicted much sooner than that!

It is scary on so many levels.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What is wrong with people! I can't even imagine what this must be like for you. I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this situation. 

Jackie & Willow


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I just read an article in the paper this morning where someone is poisoning dogs in Mexico. He/she started by targeting street dogs and now has escalated to pets by throwing poison laced food over the fences in gated communities. Boy, there are so many crazies in the world today. It is very scary!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish you and your precious dogs all the best as you endure this horrific situation. I hope these awful people are out of your neighborhood very soon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! People really are sick. Who would want to hurt a poor innocent animal?! Still no bones or food since I called the cops. Even if it stops, I can't let pups have free run of the yard. It is too risky with them living next door.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Wow! People really are sick. Who would want to hurt a poor innocent animal?! Still no bones or food since I called the cops. Even if it stops, I can't let pups have free run of the yard. It is too risky with them living next door.


What a terrible way to live, Linda! So sorry that the "kids" can't enjoy their beautiful yard. Hopefully your call did the trick, especially if they are up to other bad things over there. Hang in there. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! I'm just so glad I'm active with the pups and I don't rely on my yard for exercize. The yard was literally just a large pee pad!!! They miss it but they've adjusted to their new fake grass


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would keep written documentation with dates of everything that goes on. Your yard is beautiful and I hope the pups can enjoy it again soon.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh, yeah. It's common. Dogs in Mexico don't have the high status they have here  Meaning, most people keep them outside. If they ever get out, you know there's a high chance they might get poisoned. Our German Sheppard, Chunky, got poisoned. People are mean.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Last year in San Francisco it was reported on the news that poisoned meatballs were being found in neighborhoods and Golden Gate Park. I think some dogs died. I can't even imagine what would cause someone to want to harm an animal.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sickos.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I heard about people poisoning dogs. Sometimes there's no reason why, other than people are twisted.

My yard has been food and bone free for about 2 weeks now!! I hope the cops scared them enough to make them stop for good!!


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> I heard about people poisoning dogs. Sometimes there's no reason why, other than people are twisted.
> 
> My yard has been food and bone free for about 2 weeks now!! I hope the cops scared them enough to make them stop for good!!


I hope so, too! Honestly, reading your posts and the thing you found with white powder sprinkled on it really gave me the creeps. I hope you and your dogs remain safe.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I sympathize with you, Linda. It's a shame you are having to go through all that. At least you are aware and your dogs are safe, And BTW, what a beautiful yard!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> I heard about people poisoning dogs. Sometimes there's no reason why, other than people are twisted.
> 
> My yard has been food and bone free for about 2 weeks now!! I hope the cops scared them enough to make them stop for good!!


Great news. Let's hope that you finally got to them by calling the cops.


----------

